# They Live (1988)



## neXus_6 (Feb 15, 2002)

*No one's posted here?!*

I just came to this board and i'm surprised no1's posted here! is there any1 else out there who loves this movie?


----------



## rde (Feb 15, 2002)

"I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of bubblegum."[br]
This is possibly Rowdy Roddy Piper's best movie after Hell Comes to Frogtown.


----------



## darkjedi77 (Aug 26, 2002)

This movie rocks!!  I love this movie I'm gonna go buy it on DVD this weekend.


----------



## Starbeast (May 13, 2011)

This is a great alien invasion movie. I remember speaking to people about the film and they would tell me how paranoid they became, because they were thinking about how much governments lie about many things and hide the truth of "alien" existence. I heard things like:

"What if we're dealing secretly with other worldly beings?"

"What if an alien race is really in control of our planet?"

"What if alien races have always been with us?"

The list was almost endless.


----------



## Metryq (May 13, 2011)

"Put the glasses on!"


----------



## Starbeast (May 13, 2011)

Metryq said:


> "Put the glasses on!"


 

The fight scene between Keith David and Roddy Piper is one of the best brawls in movie history! I have yet to see anything comparable to it.


----------



## Foxbat (May 13, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of this movie. One of Carpenter's best


----------



## steve12553 (May 14, 2011)

Excellent film and apparently the start and finish to Roddy Piper's acting career. Keith David is a wonderful genre actor also.


----------



## merritt (May 18, 2011)

Fun movie, my wife makes fun of me.

I always say "They Live" at inappropriate times, but she knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2011)

I remember enoying this at the time, but i can't imagine it to have aged well. 

I always thought that the South Park "Cripple Fight" between Timmy and Jimmy was supposed to mimic the fight in They Live.


----------

